# Milestone X-rooted-OTA GB-No root, can't root/unroot



## GingerNoSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

I would like to apologize if this has been posted and I happened to overlook it in my rush.

I have a Motorola Milestone X (droid x). Was on Froyo, rooted with One-click-root. The GB OTA released (FINALLY!! Dang Alltel! I work for them & complain more than avg customers ha). To get the OTA GB update to take, I had to re-flash my SBF's. Not sure why that worked, but glad it did! Now, I know that there are issues with those who were rooted pre-OTA and cannot attain root now. I am assuming that I need to get rid of SU & busy box, maybe when attempting root, the phone assume it's rooted since those apk's are still there? 

If anyone would have some good advice on what action plan I should start in on, I would greatly appreciate it! I miss having control of my phone. Not sure if the info is needed, but everything about my phone is currently stock except for the boot ani. I would LOVE to try CM7, not sure if I have the know-how to do so tho.

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't understand what you are asking...

Are you asking how to root once on GB?


----------



## dvick (Nov 24, 2011)

whatever you do,do not sbf back to 2.2. You will brick your phone.....some people have had success with dormlord's root and others with superoneclick


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Can you not use the Blur phone root method? Like what is used most commonly on the D3?







Or possibly zergRush?


----------



## graydragon2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just used superoneclick to root a friends milestone


----------

